# Eyeliner Stencil?



## sitasati (Oct 12, 2007)

Has anyone tried this kit called "Get In Line Stencil"? It's by Beth Bender cosmetics. It's 36 dollars, it's a bit pricey but I want to try this. It's supposedly a stencil for creating a winged eyeliner look. I was reading an article on MSN.com that Amy Winehouse uses this. Hmmmmmmm....

I didn't know where to put this, so please move it if its in the wrong place. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanks!


----------



## sitasati (Oct 12, 2007)

Anyone???????


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 12, 2007)

Well I love the idea because I am absolutely horrible with liner... but I have to wonder if it really works? Or how awkward the stencils might be to use? Not everyone has the same eye shape...


----------



## lethaldesign (Oct 12, 2007)

You can also just buy the traveler kit for only $16 that has the stencils, brush, directions &a little carrying pouch. You just need your own product to actually line with. This might be better to try out, not so pricey!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 12, 2007)

i've never tried it but it looks neat! i would if i could afford it. here's a video
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eiTovFlTE04


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Oct 13, 2007)

sounds cool but i definitely dont want to look anything like amy winehouse
i love her but her liner is atrocious


----------



## sitasati (Oct 13, 2007)

omg thanks for the video dreamergirl! I'm so getting the stencils!


----------

